# Craziest Thing Witnessed at the Mountain?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

So what the craziest/funniest thing you guys have ever seen when you were snowboarding?(injuries,animals screwing in the forest, funny costumes, skiier carnage, snow school fails, crazy tricks)
Mine would probably haave to be a 7 person cork 9 train off an 65 step down kicker


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

a teletubbie on a snowboard chasing a banana on skis at Mt. Hood Meadows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

A 6-7 year old kid on skis running into my friend... i saw her falling... saw blood in the snow... heard her screaming... saw the kid running off not giving a damn... she was covering her mouth for 2-3 mins unable to speak... she had her front tooth broken... too late to find the kid unfortunately


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Little skischooler bombing straight down the run, right before he gets to the lift line he wipes out, massive yard sale. Skis, poles, everything sticking out of the (packed) snow.


----------



## Jerzey Boarder (Aug 20, 2008)

My nephew breaking his collarbone. 

Had a guy tell me a story when i was up in Canada about a skier and snowboarding smashing into each other at high speed and the both of the snowboarders legs were bent up the wrong way with blood everywhere.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have 2 actually..when my Gf started to learn to ride she fell in front of a skier(about 30-40 feet in front of him) he started yelling at her (instead of just moving out of the way) to get up!!Get up!! he stopped in front of her as she laid there and proceded to yell somemore..What an Idiot! next thing Im flying from the side and deck him!! he falls on his face holding his jaw like a bitch!! Needless to say I problaby cant goto that mountain anymore.. And the second experience was at Stratton this guy was flying down the mountain and some how clipped my tail and ate it! He raged for about 30 yards.. I went to go check on the kid and told him to invest in some azzpads.. I continued to go down the hill, back and the lift and that kid was still laying there..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well lets see the fun and insanity I've seen.

Naked drunk skier dude falling and becoming naked drunk skier dude with ice rash on his junk.
Hip slam of doom to broken femur poking through the skin
The over shooting of a 50 foot jump by about another 40 feet. Kid broke both femurs, tibias, fibulas, hips, lacerated his femoral artery, broke his back, ruptured kidney.
Lets see living through the day I ripped my spleen in half
Fat drunken skiers humping in the woods
Kid getting head on the lift.
My buddy peeing off the chairlift next to me.
Numerous out of control snow devices
Shaun White being chased by Winnie the Pooh at Mt. Hood
1440 double cork in the backcountry and no it wasn't T. Rice and no the guy didn't land it
80 foot cliff drop
numerous skiers nutting on jibs
countless avalanches
living through getting sucked off a rock in a slide


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

laz167 said:


> I have 2 actually..when my Gf started to learn to ride she fell in front of a skier(about 30-40 feet in front of him) he started yelling at her (instead of just moving out of the way) to get up!!Get up!! he stopped in front of her as she laid there and proceded to yell somemore..What an Idiot! next thing Im flying from the side and deck him!! he falls on his face holding his jaw like a bitch!! Needless to say I problaby cant goto that mountain anymore.. And the second experience was at Stratton this guy was flying down the mountain and some how clipped my tail and ate it! He raged for about 30 yards.. I went to go check on the kid and told him to invest in some azzpads.. I continued to go down the hill, back and the lift and that kid was still laying there..


 you sound like a whiney little bus kid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> you sound like a whiney little bus kid.


do you always have to start somthing on here? lol i mean its funny as hell but rly? hahahahhahahahahahahaha :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, mine isn't so much witnessing as much as being witnessed...

My first ever snowboard trip, did the whole bunny slope thing, ate it going down the hill. Fell so hard my hat went one way while my goggles went the other. The several people on the lifts that seen me simultaneously said, "oooowwwww". Yeah...not my finest hour. 


Not too crazy but I am sure I will have more moments as I go more often.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

take a lesson and avoid breaking your wrist or dis-locating your shoulder


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the tree in fernie covered in knickers was kinda weird.

seeing a toddler in a jumpsuit which made it look more like a star fish as it flew down the hill, quickly being chased by a screaming mother was funny as hell.

watching a skier trying to front flip a table top only to land on his head was funny for all the wrong reasons.

my going too hot off a hip jump, only for some little grommit to come along as i was floating and crash in my landing zone, with a distinct OMG expression on his face was memorable.

people (ski and board) trying to jump a step up in the 7th heaven area, only to embed themselves in the cornice one after the other

hhmmm that's about alli can recall... i've lead a sheltered life.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> you sound like a whiney little bus kid.


 Seriously kinda like what you sounded a couple days ago when Paolo, whipped on you:laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

laz167 said:


> Seriously kinda like what you sounded a couple days ago when Paolo, whipped on you:laugh:


 for sure! i think *BA* is just expressing an affinity for kin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

At Squaw Valley last yr, my crew was trying out the half pipe. We were accidentally videoing as this family came down one by one. A little girl from their group, maybe 5 yrs old, headed down the center of the halfpipe in a skiplow. She gets about 1/2 way down another skier attempted to avoid the little girl and wiped out, totally crashing into her, and hitting her on the head with a ski. On the tape you can hear one of the kids family members say "is that Alyssa??" the girl was ok, but I have no idea why her family sent her down a half pipe- she really should not have been there. But it was a funny ass tape


another funny story.... My husband,JW, was boarding along when a kid in front of him took a hard turn, forcing him to take a hard turn too. A beginning skier behind Jw, pushes him down so the guy could stay up. So, Jw kinda gives the WTF gesture, and the skier's wife comes up and says, all snotty, "It was you, dude," and ski's off. It took all my husband's self control not to catch up with them and take em out.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This was several years ago, I caught an edge flying down North Axe at Nakiska, flipped up in the air and realized... "I'm going to die" and somehow landed it perfectly... people on the lift cheered. Likely the only inverted trick I will ever do in my life, and it was completely unintentional.

I saw a guy hit his daughter on the leg at Kimberly with his ski pole because she was tired and having drouble skiing. 

My buddy skiing in a vinyl elvis suit, realizing at the wrong time that vinyl is very slippery, and it was a bad day to bring out the 10 year old straight rock skis.

Numerous females squattin in the trees making the snow yellow... can't you wait? I mean seriously, I want to ride through there.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

At Stratton Vt: A guy snowboarding in a full ghillie suit. He looked like bigfoot

haha, this one is great. At Mt Wachusett(where I have a season pass) me and 2 friends chased another friend down the mountain on the busiest trail. We had put police badge stickers on us, our boards, and our wallets. Then we had a flashing light and siren. We took him to the ground and put him under arrest. We did this at night. There were a lot of people that just stopped to witness it. It was hilarious.

I have also seen a little kid lose their ski on the ski lift and it fell down and hit another skier in the head(he had a helmet on). That gave me a kick.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> the tree in fernie covered in knickers was kinda weird.


Ah the pantie tree! They have one at Lake Louise too, the idea is that you steal underwear off of your conquests and huck them into the tree. Personally thats far too much effort, and at those times I have other things on my mind than a tree!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

1) A guy falling from the lift. They stopped it so the guy could dangle, but he let go. There was a collective "OOOHH" from the crowd.

2) A guy lying in a pool of blood around his head at the end of a box. Wear your helmets, people!

3) My buddy breaking his collar bone. Was pretty funny actually. He was going like 88mph on his skis, then he hit a mound of snow and like a cartoon, shot out of his skis, leaving them and his poles behind. He flew like 20 feet, and decided to turn his head so he doesn't hit the ground with it. Instead he landed on his shoulder and broke his collar bone. He didn't feel it because of the adrenaline and all the drugs they gave him. Then we all had a hearty laugh about it later on.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Definitely, the best gear I ever saw on a guy was last year at Seymour some dude was in a full, head-to-toe yeti costume. It was totally money! Like, a full body-suit, gloves and a mask that went over his helmet covered in long shaggy brown fur! Too funny!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

One time I saw someone that was strapping in sat down just over the lip of a small roller. (bad Idea he was invisable up slope) A skiier came up behind him going along fast and he went over the roller just as the boarder stood up and they managed to time it just right so the skier went up the guys back and made the boarder face plant and he got some crazy air folowed by one hell of a yard sale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

!!!!!up!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

some punk ass kid talking shit to me
started fighting 
he tried taking me down but i got on top of him (no ****)and was jacking him in the face and then some adult came and tackled me and had me in some sort of mma hold. good times.
-edit
he never talked shit again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I wondered what all those panties were doing in that Lake Louise tree lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> the tree in fernie covered in knickers was kinda weird.


Hey we have one of those at greek, probably from the new years ride all night party.

But i think mine was the second time i was ever out, littel skier was right in front of me, i caught some nasty edge and roundhoused his legs out from underneath him.
I felt horrible and checked probably 15 times to see if he was okay, he was all of like 10 or 11.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh hell, I forgot about when I took out 2 instructors and an innocent bystander when I was attempting to get off the lift. Hey...I told them to move! At least I gave everyone a good laugh...


So..who wants to go boarding? HAHA I promise I'm better! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I was going to hit a trashcan do a simple 360 just to warm up.... first run on the first day of the season... Some damn little skier cuts me off at the last second and I catch an edge on my way and nail the trashcan with the nose of my board (breaking my arm in half). 45 seconds later i catch up to that asshole kid (maybe 13 or 14) and chew his ass out while I show him my arm that is clearly broken (its like i got a second wrist and put it in the middle of my arm and was bending it right). Needless to say I don't think that kid will cut people off any more. *The mortified look on the kid's face was priceless.
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

i saw a little girl at okemo go off a hump at like 40 or 50 take off like a ski jumper and land in the same position ffaceplant, hardcore, she was a.o.k and got up a few moments later and kept going.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

My friend was trying out my other friends short stunt skies. We were going down the steepest trail on the mountain and he could barely ski(or snowboard). He wiped out and 1 of the skies went flying down the mountain. I was below him. There was this lady on skis standing there and tried to block my friends ski with hers. It took her out really bad. I then went toeside towards the ski at an angle. I managed to stop it with my board,but it took me out. I landed on my stomach and just kept sliding down the really icy steep slope and couldn't stop. After like 20 feet, I just stood up so my edge would catch. It rocketed me up in the air a good amount. By then I had the ski in my hand, and somehow, I landed and was able to stop normally. This whole sequence shook me up pretty bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

*Couldn't believe my eyes...*

Saw 2 dudes "having their way" with each other in the woods. Didn't really realize what I was seeing until I did the double-take.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Opening day of peak 7 at Breckenridge. Santa Claus and a pack of spoiled executives kids tried to take a second run while the opening was over an hour late. The crowd proceeded to pelt Santa with snow balls then trampled the gates to hit the slopes. Even Santa Claus aint sacred.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

up up up up
post up


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

I usually ride mthigh and on the biggest chair lift up,
called blue ridge express, theres a tree to the right 
the lift and everyone throws their panties and bras onto
the tree. i think its called the panty tree or something.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I was at a hill in Indy and it was near the end of the season. The snow was only a few inches thick in most places and it was just mud under the lifts. Some girl was leaning forward and messing with her skis when the lift jerked to a stop. I think someone must have ate it while getting off or on. Anyways, the girl was bent over to mess with her ski and when the lift stopped she just took a header right off into the mud about 30 feet below. She was completely unresponsive when they took her off in an ambulance. I have no idea if she was ok or not, but it was pretty ugly.

I also (not the same place) saw a guy fall trying to get on a chair lift. Rather than hit the stop button on the lift, the operator tried to help him up confused. The lift snagged his jacket and pulled him off the lift ramp, his jacket ripped and he fell into the snow under the ramp. He wasn't hurt or anything, but it was pretty crazy to watch. The operator must have been a noob or high (they've been known to get high at the trailer trash place I was at) because he messed up big time.

The craziest thing that happened to me was at the same place as the second story. I was brand new to boarding and I was coming down a blue hill. It was my second time out so I shouldn't have been there. I came to an icy patch and tried to put the brakes on. Instead, my board went out from under me and I smacked my head on the ice. It took me almost 20 minutes to regain my balance enough to walk down. I laid down next to the trail in a fenced off section. I found out later from my wife (g/f at the time) that a guide went down that way and saw me. Apparently, he told my wife that I was ok and that I was just resting. WTF?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

a 65 year old lady on a snowboard in the park...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Kid flew about 80ft off of a 60ft booter to his back. I was in shock from just watching it and felt sick. I still get sick thinking about it. He was taken off unconsious and have no idea how bad it was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

cabNO40 said:


> Saw 2 dudes "having their way" with each other in the woods. Didn't really realize what I was seeing until I did the double-take.


thats nasty...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I got 2 that still churn my stomach till today. First was a young girl, couldn't have been 10 was riding up on the lift next to me. She was bent over dusting snow off her skis when the lift stopped. Here dad was with her and grabbed her hand as she went over the edge. At this point, we were close to 50 feet up, and the lifts have no restraining bars on them. He held onto her for over 10 minutes, they never started the lift, they could have got her to the top in a few seconds where there were huge snow mounds that were fluffy that should could have been dropped in safely. Needless to say she fell after her glove slipped off and crashed straight onto her back. Had a good ending though, I saw her dad later in the season, she was there as well, the only thing that happened was a broken arm. Someone was listening to our prayers that day.

Second story was a nasty wreck I took. We were doing some shooting 2 seasons ago in the park. I had been backside boardsliding this 30 foot box all day without a problem. So when my buddy decided we needed to get it on tape, we set a bunch of people all around the box so no one would get in the way of the shot or get in the way and get someone hurt. Well some little skier went smoking through our blockade and wrecked right at the end of the box as I was half way down it. Going at the speed I was, I wasn't on the box very long, I didn't see him at the end of the box and when I went to get off switch, the tail of my board, which was now the toe, went right into the kids head, he did have a helmet on. I did a flip over him and wrecked hardcore, broke my arm. What makes this one funny to people, is his mom came and chewed me out that I should be more careful and respectful. We then showed her the tape of what happened and how many people he went through to get to that point and she turned around and smaked him across the face for lying and saying that he wrecked off the box and some big mean kid who was out of control ran him over.


----------



## GONZO (Nov 5, 2008)

A Few Years Back, Being Invited For A Snowboard Trip Down To Chile South America. Had Some Pretty Balling Rooms And I T Later Turned Out That I Had Been Drinking Out Of A Biday For A Week. Ironically, I Was The Only One Not To Get Sick Form The Food/water Down There, Even Though Drinking Outta Toilet. Go Figure


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

2 years ago, a few buddys and I were boarding about a half hour before close. As we started going down were wear grabbing snow balls n chuckin them back and forth, with me in the back. As we passed under the lift, there were 2 kids, probably 14 yearsold or so, coming up. As my buddy passed under, they threw a snowball at him (missed). Without thinking, I whipped mine up at them as I went under, and nailed one of them in the upper chest/face region.

Couldnt believe how lucky of a shot it was


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I have 2 actually..when my Gf started to learn to ride she fell in front of a skier(about 30-40 feet in front of him) he started yelling at her (instead of just moving out of the way) to get up!!Get up!! he stopped in front of her as she laid there and proceded to yell somemore..What an Idiot! next thing Im flying from the side and deck him!! he falls on his face holding his jaw like a bitch!! Needless to say I problaby cant goto that mountain anymore.. And the second experience was at Stratton this guy was flying down the mountain and some how clipped my tail and ate it! He raged for about 30 yards.. I went to go check on the kid and told him to invest in some azzpads.. I continued to go down the hill, back and the lift and that kid was still laying there..


good he yelled at her, i can't fuckin stand when people set up camp on the side of a trail, its a moving artery, stay the f- out my way.
so you sucker punched him? typical east coast asshole move..


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

last year at big bear i was getting on the lift but my board got caught on this netting stuff so i missed the chair, the employee started yealling and cussing at me then fuckin shoved me at the next chair and i almost fell off of it, i grabed his hood and started draging him up the lift, i got in a few good punches, my buddy who was behind me un straps his board and charges the kid and just goes to town on him. he then hopped on the lift and we were home free. lol


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

megladan said:


> good he yelled at her, i can't fuckin stand when people set up camp on the side of a trail, its a moving artery, stay the f- out my way.
> so you sucker punched him? typical east coast asshole move..


 she was a beginner learning to ride you fucking dick head..and it was at the bottom of the run where your suppose to slow down anyways..Keep your asshole comments to yourself.:cheeky4:


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

laz167 said:


> she was a beginner learning to ride you fucking dick head..and it was at the bottom of the run where your suppose to slow down anyways..Keep your asshole comments to yourself.:cheeky4:


i agree with you. if some jack ass was yelling at my girl friend i would have decked him too. im not going to just sit back and watch him scream at her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

megladan said:


> good he yelled at her, i can't fuckin stand when people set up camp on the side of a trail, its a moving artery, stay the f- out my way.
> so you sucker punched him? typical east coast asshole move..


Dude, as an Instructor this is what we teach people to do.. Would you rather have them stop in the middle of the trail?? or below a jump where you cannot be seen from above??

There is a safety code with seven rules... chk it out you may learn something 

Problems arise when both snowboarders and two plankers do NOT use basic common courtesy and adhere to the seven safety rules. That, along with the dynamic of Boarders standing sideways, and skiers facing forward cause most of the issues... Let me ask you this?? When was the last time you let a rider or 2 planker know you are coming up on them by letting them know with an " ON YOUR LEFT"??

YOu will amazed at what a little courtesy means to providing a good postive vibe between riders and two plankers.... we can get along because we all love to ride... Spread the stoke and your love of the sport by using common sense and courtesy.... Someone off the side of the trail is NOT in your way, deal with it and thank them for not stopping in the middle of the trail which is bad.

Respect begats respect be couteous and respectful and don't fuck it up for all the other knuckle draggin oneplankers out there. Its a fact that 5% of the people screw the reps of the other 95%

BE NICE it will pay off.. its called Karma..,and it is real.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Not much in the carnage scene, but I have seen a few unusual things like a guy we affectionately call "Hagar the Horrible" here at Meadows. He`s a really kick ass skier that is just freaking huge; about 6`6 and 300 pounds and he always wears a viking hat complete with horns.
> 
> I almost hit a deer while riding down a run over in HRM; came around a corner at a good cruising speed and this Little white tail doe came bouncing out of the woods right in front of me.
> 
> The funniest thing I think that has ever happened to me was one night last season early in the year, we have a fun run called Tunnel of Love. It is about a 50 foot deep drainage with a creek in the bottom. Well, the creek was still flowing and the snow in the bottom had`nt fully packed yet. I fell through into th Creek right under the Daisy chairlift for all to see...


You know going up that lift many times last year while learning i always watched those guys fly through there. Inevitably 50% of them didnt keep up their speed and you get to watch them crawling out the exit which was entertaining. I did see one guy clip a tree there and eat it..

My most embassing moments was at Meadows i kind of zoned out and went forward with the guys in front of me on a 2 person lift..the lift operator couldnt stop it fast enough so they had to dive out to the side while i got scooped up by the chair and the lift guy yelled at me...OOPS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> BE NICE it will pay off.. its called Karma..,and it is real.


yes guru , your right ^^ 
just kiddin , its true but being polite should come in both ways...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

falconis said:


> yes guru , your right ^^
> just kiddin , its true but being polite should come in both ways...



You might be surprised how assholes who are getting in your face react to you when you don't give them the power to piss you off..It is hard thing to do but its not worth letting some prick, snowboarder or skiier ruin your day.

Try smiling and telling them that they have no power over you and have a nice day!! They will be gobsmacked!! and really will not know how to react.

by the way... I am no Guru.. I have just been teaching for seven years and I have seen alot in those years.


Do something courteous and you will feel better too...!! On your left! is a real good start...

Spread the stoke and share the love..... of sliding that is.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Oddly enough, I've never run into a person being rude to me. Maybe a couple little kids, but that's to be expected anywhere, not just on the hill.

I had a wipeout right under a small jump once. I smacked my face and was stunned for about 5 minutes. Not once did anyone say anything mean to me. They just went around me. No one offered to help either...

I always find that being nice to people (especially helping a new person retrieve gear lost in a crash) is just plain nice to do. They always seemed surprised someone is helping them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Oddly enough, I've never run into a person being rude to me. Maybe a couple little kids, but that's to be expected anywhere, not just on the hill.
> 
> I had a wipeout right under a small jump once. I smacked my face and was stunned for about 5 minutes. Not once did anyone say anything mean to me. They just went around me. No one offered to help either...
> 
> I always find that being nice to people (especially helping a new person retrieve gear lost in a crash) is just plain nice to do. They always seemed surprised someone is helping them.


Good on ya mate!! this is exactly the vibe that I am trying to convey?? You will be rewarded via the laws of Karma.
I am proud to know there are other oneplankers out there who are courteous and respectful to all. 

It will pay off my brother. I have done stuff like you speak in and out of uniform... It makes me feel good and it creates a positive vibe and only good things will come from it. :thumbsup:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

At Norquay I saw an american girl trying to slalom through the trees and a very fast speed. She wasnt wearing a helment, crashed directly into a tree, and died 3 days later in a hospital. I was on the chairlift when this happened.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

GONZO said:


> A Few Years Back, Being Invited For A Snowboard Trip Down To Chile South America. Had Some Pretty Balling Rooms And I T Later Turned Out That I Had Been Drinking Out Of A Biday For A Week. Ironically, I Was The Only One Not To Get Sick Form The Food/water Down There, Even Though Drinking Outta Toilet. Go Figure


Holy, like to capitalize your words much??? For future reference, you typically only need to capitalize the first word of a sentence, and names, places, etc. 

That does sound pretty messed up though. I am sure you brushed your teeth for hours after that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

They say that there are more germs that can make you sick in your kitchen sink than there are in your toilet, in this case a bidet.. funny though reminds me of Borat.. Ha ha


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Wasn't something I saw, but rather something I did:

My sophomore? year of college I went on my second 5 day trip to whistler. On the very first day, I'm headed down to the bottom of the mountain going a million miles an hour on slush when I decide the cheap goggles I was wearing (I forgot mine at home) were awful and I was going to toss them. I reach up with my left hand to take them off, and right at that moment I caught my front edge. It slammed me to the ground, front side of my elbow first, and I dislocated my shoulder and tore my rotator cuff.

I sat there for about five minutes and then stood up and boarded down to the hospital, holding my arm. I took the next day off, then for the remaining three days on the trip I put on my sling, used medical tape to strap my whole left arm to my chest, and boarded. No additional injury, but it was months before I could lift my arm.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

It was my first time in the park and I was sitting inline waiting to hit a kicker. One kid went jumped and fell. The kid layed there for a bit and we couldn't see him. We had figured he went on and we didn't seem him or somthing. So the next kid up goes to hit the kicker, the kid stands up. The other kid managed to get enough pop and clear the kid. The kid that got jumped over just strolls away like nothing happened


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

multiple times i've seen like 5-year-olds doing 3's and stuff and landing perfectly. little bastards make me look bad.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

cabNO40 said:


> Saw 2 dudes "having their way" with each other in the woods. Didn't really realize what I was seeing until I did the double-take.




Now you have to gouge out your eyes,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

was following another truck up the mountain, got stuck behind a really slow big rig, the guy I was following calls me and says to "stay straight on this road" so thats what I do (the road curved left and i stayed straight) ended up in some little town. We drive to the dead end, its a rest stop (mind you its 530am), theres only one other truck in this rest area (my passengers all get out to use the restroom) i look at this truck and theres a guy in the driver seat with his head down almost resting on the steering wheel, he is not moving at all, i also notice on the windshield theres two pieces of paper with writing, the guy was dead ... As my passengers are walking back to the car i can see their expressions when looking at the guy, confirming my guess. They said there was blood coming from his ears. We told the fire dept on the way back. CREEPY !!!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I was in the lift line at Solar Coaster chair at Blackcomb. Snowmobile driven by medical guy drives by with a sled (one of those long ones) in tow. There was some neon tarp covering whatever was inside. As it goes by I see boots sticking out the back of the sled.

BIG wtf moment for me and my buds.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Two years ago I was teaching my then girlfriend to snowboard, took her up the lift for the first time in the afternoon and as we were getting off she starts to fall, in trying to catch herself she steps on my front binding and somehow managed to pop both my straps off so I fall forward out of my board into the two people beside me. She then fell back into the two people behind her and they bail too, funny thing is she then caught her balance and sailed off the ramp and all 5 of us were in a big pile. 

It was funny to say the least.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

When some american dude was trying to slalom through trees and violently hit one. Died 3 days later in an accident.

For funny things, My friend hitting a stump than me hitting it right after plowing into him.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

3 weeks ago was boarding with some friends of mine and we took a short cut through a bunch of trees playing follow the leader. The lead person had the nose of their snowboard get caught on a fallen tree branch that was sticking out and he face planted hard.

We all stopped to see if he was ok and noticed that there was a sharp pointy broken off tree stump sticking out of the ground not more than 6 inches to the left of where his head had hit the ground. Sobering thought when you realize that if he had fallen 6" more to the left, he would have had a sharp pointy broken tree stump go through his skull and died.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well lets see the fun and insanity I've seen.
> 
> Naked drunk skier dude falling and becoming naked drunk skier dude with ice rash on his junk.
> Hip slam of doom to broken femur poking through the skin
> ...


Holy, Fucking, shit. I guess thats why im so scared to go off the 50 foot booters.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Funniest thing witnessed...Stuntman Mike hitting a tree at the 09' East Coast Meet.


----------

